# Removing newspaper from skin glue



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok, I had just finished re-glueiing my skins when I dropped one into the newspaper, of course it fell glue side down.  Probably 10% of the skin is covered with newspaper now. Any brillliant or otherwise suggestions? 

--Chris


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Chris- I would try applying heat over the newspaper with a heating iron. Once the glue is hot and viscous you should have no trouble removing the newspaper, just like when you remove old glue from your skins when re-glueing. You'll probably want to add additional newspaper over the area before applying the iron, just so the iron doesn't come into direct contact with the glue. Hope you enjoyed a nice day up in the hills today, it's about time we get a little snow up here.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Skins*

Hey Chris,

Here's something to try: use an old sheet. Iron, let the glue heat up, and then pull it off.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey website,
Use the same lighter you were using on the peace pipe and light the newspaper.
It's good to see that some things in Eldo don't change.

Steve.


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

> Use the same lighter you were using on the peace pipe and light the newspaper.


The toluene in the skins caused them to up in flambe. Guess it's time for another pair.... :shock: 

--Chris


----------

